# Please help with my starting problems.



## IHkid966 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got done with a complete overhaul on a D-436. I put it back in the tractor bled the fuel lines made sure I had oil pressure and tried to start it but no luck. I double checked the injection pump timing and it is spot on. So reluctantly I used a wiff of starting fluid and it took off but it will not stay running under half throttle and will not start again without starting fluid. Am I missing something? The tractor has 14,000 hours with the original injection pump but new injectors. Could it be the injection pump is wore out and can't atomize the fuel well enough to start? Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its very well possible that the pump isn't making sufficient pressure to open the new injectors. It takes well over 1000psi to open the injectors (sometimes 2-3k psi depending on the engine) and if your pump isn't up to the task, replace or rebuild it. I had a new pump and injectors put on my 1066 when it was overhauled and it is now putting out over 150hp (OEM spec was 120) with everything set to the OEM settings. You should be able to send the pump out to have it tested, though I am not sure where. I'd check with your local Case IH dealer or diesel engine shop and see what they recommend.


----------



## IHkid966 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I am gooing to have the pump checked over next week. I have always had good luck with Diesel injection Services near Madison, WI


----------

